# Microskiff fishing partners



## TexasSightcaster (Apr 4, 2019)

Backcountry 16


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

TexasSightcaster said:


> Backcountry 16


Come on down to Florida we can hit the glades


----------



## TexasSightcaster (Apr 4, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Come on down to Florida we can hit the glades


One day I may take you up on that.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

TexasSightcaster said:


> One day I may take you up on that.


10 4 anytime.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

@Smackdaddy53, @SomaliPirate, @Backcountry 16, @Travis Smith, @lemaymiami, @DuckNut, @Think-like-a-Snook, @Sublime... 

Well the list goes on and on, because I have fun fishing no matter who it’s with, where it’s at, or what we’re fishing for!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2019)

@Backcountry 16, I will be down this fall for sure! Keep them Snook in Choko in your sights brother!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm down to fish with any of y'all! Hell, I'd fish with Trailblazer as long as I can have an armed escort and a rape whistle.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> @Backcountry 16, I will be down this fall for sure! Keep them Snook in Choko in your sights brother!


Will do


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I've gotten to fish with couple of nice gents off here!

@lemaymiami would be first, @Rick88 (if he has a whipray) @Backcountry 16 and @Boatbrains (so he can scare the daylights out of me running around the rocks)


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Thawk, tarpon nole, outearly, miragein, manny2376.

The rest of you jokers will have to wait until I clean off my deck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Thawk, tarpon nole, outearly, miragein, manny2376.
> 
> The rest of you jokers will have to wait until I clean off my deck.


Your a bad bad man brother!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

May have a bow for someone the weekend of 19th at POC if someone is bored.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

July that is


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

Still trying to start up a monthly east/central fl meetup and get it going just need some people who are interested


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

SKINNYDIPPIN’ said:


> Still trying to start up a monthly east/central fl meetup and get it going just need some people who are interested


No disrespect but I ain't skinny dippin with you!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Anyone who would put up with the skiffzig zagging til I get my poking down pat.


----------



## Travisloyd07 (Jan 31, 2014)

SKINNYDIPPIN’ said:


> Still trying to start up a monthly east/central fl meetup and get it going just need some people who are interested


I’d be interested in this.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I think any of the regulars would be fun to go out with. 

If anybody in the Tallahassee area is looking for a fishing partner I’m down as soon as I get my boat finished up. 

Not the worlds best fly caster, but I prefer fishing for reds in the creeks and oyster bars. Won’t complain if you don’t chip in for gas as long as you don’t eat my lunch


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

Travisloyd07 said:


> I’d be interested in this.


Cool I’ve got like 4 people interested so far. If we can get some more I’ll start planning it out and getting people’s numbers to confirm and all that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I think any of the regulars would be fun to go out with.
> 
> If anybody in the Tallahassee area is looking for a fishing partner I’m down as soon as I get my boat finished up.
> 
> Not the worlds best fly caster, but I prefer fishing for reds in the creeks and oyster bars. Won’t complain if you don’t chip in for gas as long as you don’t eat my lunch


If your ever down this way you are welcome on my bow!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2019)

@SomaliPirate, you about ready to go after some Homosassa poon brother?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Boatbrains said:


> @SomaliPirate, you about ready to go after some Homosassa poon brother?


Sorry Charlie...you got a boat to finish. Maybe in August.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> @SomaliPirate, you about ready to go after some Homosassa poon brother?


Say the word!


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

I'm interested. I'm in Columbia County, not too far.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I’m up for fishing with just about anyone with a fly rod. I’d really like to book Capt Bob Lemay for a couple days. If y’all are ever in the Houston area, holler at me. I’m off a lot during the week and the boat is hanging in a lift behind my house.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> If anybody in the Tallahassee area is looking for a fishing partner I’m down as soon as I get my boat finished up.


Always looking to be on the water. Fly fish St Marks to SGI.


----------

